# does 43450 include a diagnostic endoscopy?



## ncantello (Nov 6, 2008)

Physician performed esophageal manipulation via dilation by unguided bougie, and also performed a diagnostic endoscopy.  What is the correct coding for this scenario.  Just 43450 or 43450 and 43234 (simple diagnostic endoscopy)?


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 6, 2008)

CPT 43450 (dilation w/ unguided bougie) is not done endoscopically.

Therefore, if a diagnostic endoscopy was done in addition to the procedure above, it can be coded (I would append "59").

Be sure to review your documentation to verify if you want to use 43200 or 43234 for the endoscopy.


----------

